# Jim Beam Devil's Cut - Review



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Devil's Cut 
Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey
Distilled By: James B. Beam Distilling Co., Kentucky
Price: $24.99 for 750ml
Alc/Vol: 45%
Poured: Neat

Distiller's Notes: _As Bourbon ages, the angel's share is lost to evaporation. The Devil's Cut is trapped in the barrel wood - until now.__Jim Beam Devil's Cut is a dinstinctly bold Bourbon, with rich flavor unlocked from deep inside the barrel.
__
To create Jim Beam® Devil's Cut™, an extraordinary new bourbon experience, we developed a proprietary process that actually pulls the rich whiskey trapped inside the barrels' wood after they're emptied. We hold this barrel-treated extract until it develops the proper balance of bourbon notes, then blend it with 6 year old bourbon and bottle at 90 proof. The result: a robust, premium bourbon with deep color, aroma and character.

_​The Devil's Cut is a dark amber colored Bourbon with hints of oak, caramel, and vanilla in the aroma. The aroma is not gentle by any means, but isn't as rough as you might expect from something that is 90 proof and blended with 6 year old Bourbon. ​The flavor is bold without being harsh, with plenty of woodiness, touches of caramel and vanilla, and a floral aspect in the nose.

The finish is long and oaky, but smooth.

While the flavor belies the 45% alcohol, the feel shows it, with some heat and tingle on the lips, cheeks, and tongue, but once again, it's not harsh or overpowering.

Overall: I don't drink a lot of Bourbon, largely due to the fact that I haven't found a Bourbon that I really enjoyed without mixing it with Coke, until now! The Devil's Cut really surprised me. From the description and reviews I had read online I expected it to be OK by itself, but I did not expect it to be something I would sip neat. I fully intended to start the review with it neat and then throw in a couple ice cubes and some Coke to finish, but I didn't want to! The Devil's Cut is remarkably smooth. Not once did I get what I refer to as the "whiskey shivers". I'm pretty sure I could sip this all night. Or until it knocked me flat on my butt. :lol:










May the roof above us never fall in And may the friends gathered below it never fall out. :drinking:​


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sounds like I found my next bottle. I have been on a vodka kick recently but crown crown black n makers mark where my got to drinks before. Thanks for the review Bro!!!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice review! It's on my list now.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, Jared and Dale. I hope you guys enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Good review you nailed my thoughts on the whisky dead on. You mentioned not finding a good sipping bourbon for your taste.... Im kind of assuming youve tried Makers Mark, I would if you havent... but have you tried Bulleit Bourbon, Knob Creek, Buffalo Trace, Woodford Reserve, Blantons Original Single Barrel(made by Buffalo Trace), or 4 Roses? Those are some of my favorites and they are all affordable too!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

HIM said:


> Bulleit Bourbon, Knob Creek, Buffalo Trace, Woodford Reserve


Have had quite a bit of experience with these four. I am not the biggest fan of the Buffalo because I think it has an overpowering vanilla to it. Just too much. Knob Creek and Woodford are my go to's when out at a bar.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Have had quite a bit of experience with these four. I am not the biggest fan of the Buffalo because I think it has an overpowering vanilla to it. Just too much. Knob Creek and Woodford are my go to's when out at a bar.


+1 can't go wrong with those.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

HIM said:


> Good review you nailed my thoughts on the whisky dead on. You mentioned not finding a good sipping bourbon for your taste.... Im kind of assuming youve tried Makers Mark, I would if you havent... but have you tried Bulleit Bourbon, Knob Creek, Buffalo Trace, Woodford Reserve, Blantons Original Single Barrel(made by Buffalo Trace), or 4 Roses? Those are some of my favorites and they are all affordable too!!


Thanks. I have tried Maker's Mark and Knob Creek. I don't know why, but Maker's always gives me a brutal hangover. Knob Creek is good, but not something I could sip by itself. If Buffalo Trace has much vanilla I probably wouldn't like it either. If there's more than just a little bit of vanilla it's too much for my tastes. I'll have to give the others a try sometime.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Picked some up yesterday and tried a bit last night. I was surprised at the lack of harshness and, while not my favorite bourbon, it will be my favorite Beam product. It was $21.99 for a 750 here.


----------



## Slipseal (Dec 23, 2011)

Typically I don't like bourbons, I'm just not a fan of the sweetness to them. I am an avid Scotch drinker, though. would you recommend it to someone like myself? Based on the review it isn't a typical bourbon, and I'm wondering how it compares to Jack Daniels and other "stock" bourbons.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Slipseal said:


> Typically I don't like bourbons, I'm just not a fan of the sweetness to them. I am an avid Scotch drinker, though. would you recommend it to someone like myself? Based on the review it isn't a typical bourbon, and I'm wondering how it compares to Jack Daniels and other "stock" bourbons.


I'm a Scotch drinker also, but I really enjoyed it. To me Jack Daniels is way too sweet with way too much vanilla. Devil's Cut has some vanilla, but it's not overwhelming and I thought it was incredibly smooth especially in it's price range. I normally only drink bourbon in whiskey and coke or whiskey sours, but this was very good for sipping perfectly neat. I'd say grab a small bottle and give it a go. If you don't like it neat I bet it would make a killer sour.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Slipseal said:


> Typically I don't like bourbons, I'm just not a fan of the sweetness to them. I am an avid Scotch drinker, though. would you recommend it to someone like myself? Based on the review it isn't a typical bourbon, and I'm wondering how it compares to Jack Daniels and other "stock" bourbons.


Jack Daniels is my favorite whiskey. I *love *sour mash. 
But, somebody's gonna scream at you, it's *not *bourbon. :lol:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Hermit said:


> Jack Daniels is my favorite whiskey. I *love *sour mash.
> But, somebody's gonna scream at you, it's *not *bourbon. :lol:


:lol: True... Bourbon is kind of like champagne... If it doesn't come from the right place it's not the real thing. There are some fine sparkling wines out there being passed off as champagne though...


----------

